# Foods OR vitamins to increase fertility?



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone know any?


----------



## Boodah'smama (Jan 3, 2006)

my acupuncturist says organic yams a few times a week.


----------



## Lynda&Jenna (Aug 13, 2005)

organic yams? How would you cook them? That is interesting.
Lynda


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I heard that yams make multiples..










(anyway you eat them should be fine)


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
I heard that yams make multiples..










(anyway you eat them should be fine)

Yeah but they have to be REAL yams which are different than the "sweet potatoes" you can get at the grocery store. They are available at African markets and other specialty food stores...

My babies eat a lot of sweet potato yams (I just cube them and steam them) and I steal a lot of them, they don't seem to be doing anything for my fertility. And my twins are fertility med twins, not yam twins.


----------



## mariacm (Oct 28, 2008)

Lots of raw carrots for fertile CM.

Good luck!


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Yams...raw and juiced! Gross but great for fertility according to juice books.

Vitex (aka Chasteberry) tea every day...works wonders, and I can say so from personal experience.

Maca...regulates cycles and makes people more fertile supposedly.

Plenty of fresh raw fruits and veggies.


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

According to Susun Weed, red clover blossom (possibly combined with red raspberry leaf) infusion and nettle infusion.
I don't know if you're vegetarian, but if you're not then organic red meat, including liver, just for overall vitality.
Ditto on the fresh raw veggies and fruit.
Grass fed butter.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I believe the reason red raspberry leaf, red clover blossom, and nettle infusions work is that they all act as tonics for the female reproductive system. And if your reproductive system is super healthy, it makes sense that you would be more fertile. I take it when I can get my hands on the bulk herbs for health. (and future fertility lol)


----------



## GuavaGirl (May 6, 2008)

What are "real" yams?


----------



## Ell-Bell (Nov 16, 2002)

When I was TTC #! I drank green tea to increases EWCM. It did seem to work. Balace it with the fact that it's caffienated... oh well! I also drank Fertilitea. I got pregnant easily both times (one early mc). Maybe I'm just fertile, or maybe the green tea and Fertilitea helped.


----------



## MOMGOTSPUNK (Dec 16, 2005)

I have heard of Maca for both man and woman, and Ginseng, cardamon, and saspirilla for man.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuavaGirl* 
What are "real" yams?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yam_(vegetable)

They're BIG. I saw them for sale at a Filipino market near us in CA. I've read that *these* are the yams that cause twin births and promote fertility but who knows? There's some african tribe with the highest rates of twins in the world or something like that and they eat a lot of these.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Fat, lots of healthy fats (whole organic or raw milk, avocado, coconut oil, olive oil, grass-fed meat, etc.).


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

seafood: seaweeds, fish, roe, shellfish etc

there were groups of more primitive people in the Himalayas who brought in dried shrimp, and dried roe in the Rockies, for their couples pre-conception, so vital did they consider these foods to fertility. And they are good for it. (can you imagine how important they must have considered it to trade from the pacific to the rockies, when the only modes of transportation were walking and horseback? and it was mostly walking? that's a LONG way without a car or a train or a plane.)


----------

